# Lie-Nielsen bevel edge chisels for sale



## andyavast (7 Feb 2010)

Anybody interested in buying a set of 5 Lie-nielsen bevel edge chisels? 
I bought them out of interest (times were better then!) 18 months ago and have never used them. 

I like my oire-nomi very much and would rather the LNs went to a good home rather than sitting in my chest unused. 

I have polished the backs but the bevel has never been honed.

So, anybody interested?

cheers, 
Andy


----------



## alex8_en (7 Feb 2010)

what kind of price you had in mind


----------



## Bassbear81 (7 Feb 2010)

PM Sent


----------



## woodsworth (9 Feb 2010)

well those will be gone won't they


----------



## Max Power (9 Feb 2010)

Well Woodsworth they do say the early bird catches the worm. Would be nice if the OP marked them as sold though to save any wondering


----------



## andyavast (18 Feb 2010)

Good evening

These chisels are still for sale. I've been unwell and away from the computer, apologies for any confusion lads. 

ill post some pics in a bit.

cheers, 
Andy.


----------



## wizer (18 Feb 2010)

what was the price?


----------



## woodsworth (18 Feb 2010)

i sent a PM but am waiting to know, as i'm sure others have.


----------



## andyavast (18 Feb 2010)

I'm truly useless!

I am asking £35 a chisel, although i would really rather sell the lot for £170. I reckon that is a fair price. CHT and APTC both sell them for £227 for the set however I did not get a tool roll when I bought mine so one WILL NOT be supplied. Hope that is okay.

I'll just stick some pics up.

andy


----------



## andyavast (18 Feb 2010)

pictures of the chisels!

sorry about the quality, they were taken on my iphone as i cant find my girlfriends digital camera :roll:



























they are really quite hard to let go of (very tactile) but it would be a waste for them to sit unused.

cheers, 
Andy.


----------



## wizer (18 Feb 2010)

is that a magblok they are hanging on?


----------



## andyavast (18 Feb 2010)

Yes wizer, but it is of my own construction and design. I obviously drew strong inspiration from the brilliant Benchcrafted.

I modified the design by recessing two rare earth magnets into the rear so it would stick to me splashbacks magnetically rather than fixing it back with screws. This particular one is for my Global knives, though I have one made from a very old piece of teak for marking tools. Next...inlays? 

I absolutely love making them!!! very satisfying indeed.

quite strange to plane though. The magnets attract the plane sole quite strongly, its a very odd feeling indeed!!!

pardon my elongated answer, i dont get to share the results of my potterings very often but this turned out quite pleasingly.

CHISELS FOR SALE!!



cheers, 
Andy.


----------



## wizer (18 Feb 2010)

I've often thought about making some. Did you just embed RE magnets all along? What size magnets did you use?


----------



## andyavast (19 Feb 2010)

Mornin'

I basically cut and planed my stock to size, ripped off a 5mm slice from the front, dressed both cut faces, drilled 20mm holes in the thick side and pushed 5x20mm rare earth magnets into the holes before gluing the face back on and finish planing/chamfering the arrises. 

the magnets were obtained from http://www.e-magnetsuk.com and cost £8 for ten i think. Their service is flawless and fast, highly recommended.

two magnets are strong enough to hold a block plane in my experience!

do it and have fun dude!!

cheers, 
andy


----------



## woodsworth (19 Feb 2010)

I wish i could buy the lot of them. Next month i would be able to, no questions asked. I just bought aFoley Belsaw Sharpening centre Model 1055 and my dust collector yesterday. 

If you can wait till next month i'll buy them. I would of PM'ed you but that doesn't seem to work.


----------



## andyavast (20 Feb 2010)

Hi woodsworth, the chisels may well be still for sale next month. They are only advertised here and so far there has been very little interest. 

cheers
andy


----------



## woodsworth (20 Feb 2010)

people are probably being polite as i've made an offer and there was no response. Now that you've made your intention that only if no one else offers i suspect you will get more offers.

I could add that If you wanted to sell them quicker i'd be able to offer£150 + shipping. 

I'd also suggest that it would be better if you learned how to use the PM system, as people would be more inclined to make offers there instead of on the open forum. It is a bit of an invasion of privacy. The only reason i'm using it is my want for the chisels is greater then my need for privacy.


----------



## woodsworth (2 Mar 2010)

Well if the chisels are still available i had an unexpected winfall today that will help pay for them. Do you have e-mail since you don't do PM? So we can sort out payment and delivery?


----------



## andyavast (3 Mar 2010)

woodsworth,
I have kept the chisels from the market as you had prviously registered interest. They are still available for sale to you sir.
Please accept my apologies for not being in touch regarding the chisels.
Since posting the pictures I have placed them back in the original corrosion-proof blue plastic wrappers and safely stowed (with care advice/info sheet) inside the original lie-nielsen brown box.
My e-mail address has been PM'd to you. I will promptly reply via e-mail to any further questions you have.

Cheers, 
Andy


----------



## woodsworth (3 Mar 2010)

e-mailed and PM'ed you :ho2


----------



## bugbear (4 Mar 2010)

andyavast":1z9vbj44 said:


> Mornin'
> 
> I basically cut and planed my stock to size, ripped off a 5mm slice from the front, dressed both cut faces, drilled 20mm holes in the thick side and pushed 5x20mm rare earth magnets into the holes before gluing the face back on and finish planing/chamfering the arrises.
> 
> ...



Is the 5mm thickness of the front layer a rough guess, or found by experimentation?

In my experience with rare earth magnets, they're so damn strong they tend to "slam" rather violently at the last minute - and I always find sudden movement and sharp edges an unfortunate combination  

BugBear


----------



## andyavast (5 Mar 2010)

i tried a few different thickness in scrap before I found the right combination of holding strength and grab. in this particular instance (american black walnut) i found that approximately 5mm of wood between the front face and the magnet was ideal. the feel of knives clicking softly but securely to the face of the block is extremely satisfying.

at the size i was using, rare earth magnets are powerfully attractive as you have obviously found out to your displeasure! I assure you, the chaos that ensued when one decided to stick itself to another and then to a plane which picked up a ruler and so on was irritating in the extreme. the process was rather fun though and i learned a lot a bit about magnetism to boot!

I thought about doing a how-to but thought the simplicity of the project would be insulting to the majority.

Andy


----------



## woodsworth (6 Mar 2010)

Thank You got the chisels today! That was quick wasn't it! They are in great shape, well new! haven't you used them? Well I will put them to use, that's for sure.


----------



## bugbear (8 Mar 2010)

andyavast":31ugznvh said:


> i tried a few different thickness in scrap before I found the right combination of holding strength and grab. in this particular instance (american black walnut) i found that approximately 5mm of wood between the front face and the magnet was ideal. the feel of knives clicking softly but securely to the face of the block is extremely satisfying.
> 
> at the size i was using, rare earth magnets are powerfully attractive as you have obviously found out to your displeasure! I assure you, the chaos that ensued when one decided to stick itself to another and then to a plane which picked up a ruler and so on was irritating in the extreme. the process was rather fun though and i learned a lot a bit about magnetism to boot!
> 
> ...



Well, the strength of the magnets is FAR from obvious, and the thickness of wood required is a good piece of information. Perhaps (in this case) that actually constitutes a how-to ;-)

BugBear


----------

